# From above the Bristol Channel



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 30, 2012)

I often climb up Mynydd Dinas above the steelworks town of Port Talbot to get an interesting perspective over the town and Swansea Bay. I went to a lower part of the mountain to get a slightly different perspective of things this evening around sunset.

This is five shots merged in HDR Efex Pro.

Canon 5D mk III EF 28 - 300 L @ f/16 and 40mm 




Swansea-Bay-just-after-sunset by singingsnapper, on Flickr

And another traffic movement shot over the M4

Canon 5D MK III 28 - 300L at f/16 and 105mm 30 secs exposure




Another-M4-light-show by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

